# red AND YELLOW red and yellow red and yellow



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

what do i get with a red and yellow


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* What color is the cock and what color is the hen.* GEORGE


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

cock==red hen=yellow


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

the cocks red and the hen is yellow


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> what do i get with a red and yellow


i'm so tempted ...... Orange eggs


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If your cock is pure ash-red:
All ash-red kids and the sons will carry dilute.

If your cock is split for blue:
All sons will be ash-red and about half of them will carry blue. About half of the daughters will be blue and about half will be ash-red. All sons will carry dilute.

If your cock is split for dilute:
About half the sons will be dilute and the other half will be non-dilute but carry it. About half the daughters will be non-dilute and the other half will be dilute.


He can carry dilute and blue at the same time. Or he can carry one or the other, or he can carry neither.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If the birds are resessive red and yellow. Then the yellow can get more color depth. But the ressessive red will get a fade of color BUT crossing back over agin to a good colored red Color gains depth agin. You will get both reds and yellows from this mating. THIS is if the birds a ressesive in color.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

whats dilute


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I totally forgot about recessive red and recessive yellow. 
You'd get all recessive reds and the sons would carry dilute. Unless your red cock is carrying yellow, in which you'd get half RRs and half RYs.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

woulda pic help


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Pictures always help! ;-) We should be able to make out whether the birds are recessive red or ash-red based.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

here they are there pretty solid


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's ash-red and ash-yellow  Your cock does carry blue, so refer to what I said above.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with Becky. Definitely ash-red cock split for blue and ash-yelow hen.

Here is my take on things.

Assuming cock is not split for dilute you would expect:
50% ash-red hens
50% blue hens
None of the daughters will carry dilute.

50% Homozygous ash-red cocks
50% Ash-red cocks split for blue (will have some dark flecking)
Ignoring cross-over (since crossover on the Z chromosome in birds can only happen in males) we can safely say that ALL sons will carry dilute linked to ash-red on a chromosome. (As Becky specified).

Mating the ash-red sons back to their mother will produce more yellows. If you want me to break down the expected results, just ask. I'm in a bit of a hurry now, but could pop back later.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um so like sons will be ash red with blue and the hens wil be ash red with i don't know in english plez lols


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Basically, you will get some ash-red sons, and some blue sons. And you will get some ash-red daughters, and some blue daughters.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks  have a good day


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

one last thng were did u find all ur information


----------

